# cold intollerance with graves\hyperthyroid



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

I was diagnosed with graves disease and i have a cold intolerance. The heat does not bother me at all. Could i have been misdiagnosed?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Drumman80 said:


> I was diagnosed with graves disease and i have a cold intolerance. The heat does not bother me at all. Could i have been misdiagnosed?


I doubt it. Most of us with Graves' have very low ferritin which would cause you to be cold. Symptoms do cross over. For example, I gained weight.

Please get a Ferritin test. Ferritin is the protein that stores your iron for cellular uptake. You can have CBC looking good yet the ferritin can be in the basement.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Andros said:


> I doubt it. Most of us with Graves' have very low ferritin which would cause you to be cold. Symptoms do cross over. For example, I gained weight.
> 
> Please get a Ferritin test. Ferritin is the protein that stores your iron for cellular uptake. You can have CBC looking good yet the ferritin can be in the basement.


I would have to agree that I was much colder when I was ferritin deficient.


----------



## refinnej (Jul 31, 2010)

I am hyper and I have the heat intolerance, but I also have weight gain. Very frustrating!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

refinnej said:


> I am hyper and I have the heat intolerance, but I also have weight gain. Very frustrating!


Sorry to hear that. I notice post op if I have a high FT3 I can have hot flash episodes.

Do you have any current labs with ranges to share?


----------

